# sheepies at Bob Sikes



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I see the sheepies are still at Pickins but any one still catching them at Bob Sikes?


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

Was out there today from about 9:30 till 2. Saw 2 fellas hittin sheepies on rod. 1 fella I'm sure nailed at least 15 damn nice sized then a bow fisher showed up and I saw him get at least 6. B n law and I got 3 spanish (hooked more), let 2 go back took a decent 1home. Lost 1real good 1. Also about a 2 1/2' wide ray.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

Spanish at Sikes??? Any numbers or size to them???


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

this is the 5th time in the last 24 hours ive heard about spanish at sikes right now, two friends told me they got into them, two guys i ran into on the beach told me they saw someone catch some there and now i see this on here... i guess theyre just comin in to play early this year :blink:


as far as original topic, the two friends of mine that said they got a couple spanish said there were quite a few sheepies. ive stopped by there for 30 minutes to an hour a few times over the last couple weeks and didnt get any and only saw one or two. but every time someone will tell me a few hours before there were at least a few biting. im always a day late and a bit more than a dollar short :cursing:


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I swear I'm gonna throw a Gotcha Tomorrow...I can't let Spanish run free in the Bay....they are too devious.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey Black. Any Ly's yet?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

we got Spanish at the Massachusetts today:thumbsup:


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

@ Trucki-n-ihsiF, as far as size, the ones I -purposely- let go were 12-14". 1 I kept was 17". Had several that didnt get to bring up with a few of those really testing my drag but due to what all I was using I knew I was limited on my end. Numbers wize, you couldnt see.them except for 1 time I did see a.small school of about a dozen swim by at the surface level.
@ captainblack, sorry capt :-( I know the feelin! LOL. Belive it or not, but whenever I used to get to fish abit in younger days I always got a Spanny within the 1st 2 weeks of March ( my oldest sons BDay). If I didnt by 3rd week I knew season was gonna suk. 
@ Ardiemus, know what u mean about throwin a Gotcha butttt, thats not what I was gettin the hits on. Will say that I did try a gotcha and after no hits for about 20 mins that as I was about to change out I did get a double hit where I had one (not too big) and was cut off at my leader tie by another so I lost my only Gotcha (having to start over as my tackle box was stolen). B n law tried a Gotcha for about another 30-45 mins then gave up without a hit while I had a blast. Ya see, shortly before I had gotten into B n laws new bait bucket and when I dropped it bak over the side We had the opportunity to watch it go pass the end of the ropeline off itz hook so there went most of our live bait also. B n law dogged me a bit about it but each time he did I'd hook up again. Funny as shitz!
Btw, that 1guy as for sheepies goes, most were about 18" plus. Others Id say averaged about 13-14"
Hope this helpz fellas. Been lurkin for a while. Glad I could post!
PS.S.... I heard it here that there were Spannyz at Sikes like I told peiple that day on the pier! LOL


----------

